# Cats



## luckyloo (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone!  

Im sure there must be a thread about people who have cats, but i cant see it   

I have 2 - A black Male and Female, both are getting on abit now, but they are my babies, and until we are lucky enough to have our own myself and DP settle for them.

Isnt it strange how when your feeling down/upset that animals know, and try in their own way to comfort you, Mine certainly do.


Take Care 

Luckyloo


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

hi luckyloo  

i have 4 cats and there all my furbabys
i have midi my 14 yr old little boy   altho a rather big boy!
barcardi my 6 yr old moody female  
holly 3 yr old hunter female 
and minxy my 6 month old kitten whos just been to vets   

but every time im feeling low i have a cwtch! they know when im sad as there give me so much atention, and there great listeners   i have good conversations with them   my sense than hubby.


----------



## luckyloo (Mar 19, 2009)

Mine are both 13yrs (going on 6 months  )

My boy is huge! and the girl is tiny, you would never think they were both the same age!

They sleep alot, but are always around when myself and DP get home from work.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hiya I have cats  

I breed and show persian cats. I have 6 + 3 kittens at the moment

xxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hiya,

We have 2 cats, who were 17 years old last month. We've had them since they were 9 weeks old and they are sisters! One is black / white, (Lola) the other a tabby (Molly)

Definitly my substitute children!










xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Crikey Tamsin 17 years! 

I have 2 brother and sister who are 5  Sammy is black and white and a massive tom cat ( over a stone in weight and vet says he is not fat  ) Jess is black and very dainty 

I have a puppy who is 6 months old and Sammy and him are friends but Jess is still having none of it


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I think everyone knows about my lot  

I have Red, Chilli, Tinkerbell, Miss Kitty, Miranda and Oprah and a little wuff wuff called Princess!

xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

yes but we need pics saila


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Erm I think I have posted them all before  

Here is Miranda









This is Tink, she is Miranda's mum









Chilli is the little cream one this was taken with his mum









Oprah as a baby









Red Oprah's Daddy









This is my favorite kitten pic, its Mirandas brother he is now called Alfen and he lives with a footballer and his family from Huddersfield


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

We had 2 but my baby boy (12) was put down last year due to a tumour. DH's cat is a fat 14 tyear old b & w tom called Heathcliffe


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Gorgeous Pusspuss xxx


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

salia ~ your cats are     i love those cats 

love all the pics btw xxx to all who have posted ..i can't post mine


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I have 3 pusscats - Emma, 9, Lola, 4 and George, 3. 

Having probs with George right now, he keeps being sick and has lost a lot of weight so he's having investigations. 

Salia -I am SO jealous of your cats, my favourite breed and I BADLY want one - we can't afford another cat so will be some years before I get one but I WILL HAVE ONE!  Love miranda - in fact, all of them.  Gorgeous. 

In fact, you all have lovely cats.  Must find some photos of mine. 

Marie xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Miranda is gorgeous even if I do say so myself   Her mummy is due on the 14th of June so I am praying for a "red" version of Miranda and I will be most definately keeping her!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I have 4, all rescue babies - Freddy, Elvis, Misha and Bunty.


----------



## moocat (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I too have three gorgeous kitty cats! 

Jasmine is a persian aged 8, Millie (or moo as she is more commonly known!) is an exotic aged 7 and lucy is a sliver spotted british aged 6. Sadly we lost our 4th baby kitty daisy last year    

Lovely to see all your pictures and to known their are lots of other cat mad people out there!! i will try and post some photos soon (not tried before!)

Moocat xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Use photobucket hon  

Nikki ~ Woohoo! Good Luck with your induction!

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

My fat man, this is Chilli my persian neuter and my best friend. He is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Honeywitch (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a black oriental queen (like a siamese but one colour all over) and a lovely old red burmese. He is lying on my DP while they watch the Formula 1 on the sofa together!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Ooooo I love Orientals!! I am partial to a devon rex too!!

xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Lovin' all the photo's!

I was sooooooooooooooo relieved to get back from my hols and find my 2 girls as I'd left them - at 17 yrs + now, you tend to worry more - although both are in great health from what I can tell!  Had missed them sooo much!

x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello cat lovers,
this is my cat Magic, she is 5 years old (not the bext pics but she would not keep still)
















she is called Magic tho answers to Magimoo and she purrs really loudly,loves being stroked but at the mo she doesn't like to be picked up, she has also used the kitty tray  
I adopted her today, apparently i'm her fifth home.

Kay


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

OMG I love her!!! I am very partial to a black cat!! She's gorgeous hon


----------



## Honeywitch (Dec 16, 2008)

Here's my lovely Sabella. She is having kittens in September!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Is she an oriental?


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank you Saila, though i didn't think she was so gorgeous when she kept getting up on the bed and 'loving' me with her head to get attention at 3am. Saila i think your kittens are theeeeeee most adorable kittens i've ever seen.

Honeywitch your cat is gorgeous, what breed is she? Forget that just read back so assume she is your Oriental queen.

Anyone got any idea how i can tell if my little madam has been spayed? Previous owners say they aren't sure if she has been or not. Also is it normal for a girl cat to lift her bum, so as if to present herself to  a boy cat fgor mating when you stroke down her back?

Kay


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yep they can present their bums when stroked.

She should be coming "into call" (season) every 2 weeks right now, she will scream her head off and at the worst bits roll all over and frantically try and escape.

I'd take her to the vet to be checked over

xxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks Saila we're off to the vets this afternoon. She hasn't tried escaping at all and she's not that vocal, she's just presenting her bum when stroked which is making me wonder about whether she has been spayed. 
We closed the bedroom door last night to stop her coming in at 3am looking for attention and she started butting the door and mewing as if to say let me in.
How are your gorgeous little bundles of fur doing? Chilli is a gorgeous boy too, he looks like he's a big boy. My dh likes big cats.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Chilli is a big boy altho with hard work and persistance he has lost some weight as he was.. podgy shall we say?  

My famous five as I call them are all fine, they had their first innoculations on Monday so are having their second ones in a few weeks then they will be ready for their forever homes  

Let me know how you get on at the vets, I am forever there!

xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Well the vets only cost me £40.26 that was for a health check, first injection, frontline combo and wormer. The vet said to treat her as if she has not had any jabs as we dont know so we're starting the jabs from scratch, back in three weeks for the second jab.
Magic was as good as gold and didn't try escaping once


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

bump!

I have a cat called Gizmo. he is 3 and we got him in march last yr from a local rescue centre. He was left by his prvious owner in their flat when they moved away   poor boy. he is very happy and he loves being outdoors...comes in for food and an evening cuddle then goes off again...terrorising the local wildlife! in the summer he caught, on average, 3 mice a day and the odd bird!  

We lost our dear Mr Biggles in feb last yr and the april before that we lost his sister Tinkerbell - both were birmans (biggles was a colourpoint and tinks was grey all over) and both died of genetic things. Tinks had really poorly kidneys and died age 2.5 and biggles died of a bad heart, age 3.5 (almost) . 

Gizmo is a random sort, no real lineage   we thought we'd do better with a random cat...but oh no, he has problems with his bladder and his urethra gets blocked regularly! luckily he is insured and we get his diet and his tx paid for by petplan   otherwise we'd be broke  

I am at work at the moment (not busy obviously   ) but will post pics wheh I get the chance

My cats have always been there for me and are my babies. I have had cats since before I was born.....my mum had them since before she was born....we can;t be without a cat, they r wonderful.


----------

